# Nutrition Basics and the Importance of Protein



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In order to see your best gains from your training program, proper nutrition is essential. This means the proper intake of calories, the proper ratio of macro nutrients – protein, carbs, and fats – and the proper timing of these macro nutrients. As well, this also means understanding and maintaining a positive nitrogen balance. Many [...]

*Read More...*


----------

